# Waypoint SW3 Results



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Stoked to receive the first of my Waypoint SW3 results. 
Recently had undertaken a KBG/PRG renovation in September/October. Phosphorous is off the charts and more than expectations - likely due to the starter fertilizer used.











Should we be concerned about Sulphur, Boron and Manganese?

Is a limestone application warranted?

Can anything be done over the winter?

Any and all feedback/recommendations are welcome.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is 6.6, which is at the sweet spot. Do not apply any lime to this soil or it could screw up you pH. Your CEC is at 11.7, so your soil can hold to nutrients at a good level. I think your Organic Matter level is the one really helping you in the CEC since your soil is 74% sand.

As you describe, the phosphorous might be elevated due to your recent applications. You will need to retest later to see the real value.

Potassium would need a maintenance strategy. For every pound of nitrogen, supply half a pound of potassium. I suggest using sulfate of potash (SOP 0-0-50), to help with sulfur, but it can be hard to find.

Your sulfur is very low (deficient). You have 3 ways to increase it. 1) use Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) as your source of nitrogen, or 2) use Sulfate of potash (SOP), 3) use gypsum.

Your ratio of calcium to magnesium can be improved if you desire. Doing it can slight help if your soil is bound/tight (and also helps with the sulfur). I would target a calcium level of around 2250ppm (to be close to 80:20). Again this might be a slight improvement that you might not even notice since your soil is 74% sand. I would focus on SOP first.

Boron and manganese - leave alone unless there is a specific issue with the lawn that we cant figure out (eg. yellow looking lawn).

Things to do over winter: find cheap local sources of SOP. Check the Hometown folder for help from local members to Virginia.

Read the Soil Remediation Guide in my signature for more details of products/rates. Ask more questions if you need more help.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks @g-man Appreciate the solid recommendations.

Thus far, was only able to find Potassium Sulfate (MOP) at Kelp4Less -> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/potassium-sulfate/
Will be on the look out for SOP.

This was an interesting read on the differences between MOP and SOP -> https://investingnews.com/daily/resource-investing/agriculture-investing/potash-investing/types-of-potash-sop-mop/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Online sources of granular fert can get expensive. A 50lb bag locally is around $30. Yard Mastery website sells SOP, but it is a 24lb bag and $60. The kelp one you link is like a powder and very hard to spread.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Airbender said:


> Thanks @g-man Appreciate the solid recommendations.
> 
> Thus far, was only able to find Potassium Sulfate (MOP) at Kelp4Less -> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/potassium-sulfate/
> Will be on the look out for SOP.
> ...


Try finding a Nutrien location for the SOP and Ammonium Sulfate.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Try finding a Nutrien location for the SOP and Ammonium Sulfate.


Thanks @Lust4Lawn. I looked up Nutrien and that is a good resource to have know. They seem to have a large presence nationwide.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

@g-man and @Lust4Lawn

I was able to get Sulphate of Potash at a local landscape supply (their literal name) - https://www.landscapesupplyva.com/





So, *can SOP be applied now *(end of December and mid-winter) *or* should this *wait* till Spring?


----------

